# Frodo the Lurcher



## Foxes&Hounds (Jun 7, 2014)

Couple more pics of my big boy, love him so much 
He's just over a year old, weighs 32kg (I think thats about 70lbs?) and is about 27" tall.
Dad is a border x bearded collie with a splash of greyhound, mum is full greyhound


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

he's absolutely stunning


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

Gorgeous!!! I love Lurchers, they always look so neat


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Wow amazing looking dog, dont see too many Lurchers in the US, way cool thanks for sharing!


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

How gorgeous! Cool to see a lurcher on the forum.


----------



## greenmaria (Oct 9, 2013)

So handsome!


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Love lurchers absolutely stunning


----------



## lainey11bp (Jun 12, 2014)

What a giant beauty!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Wow he's stunning!


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

He is a great looking dog. I had never heard of a Lurcher before.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

Again with the "Stunning"


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

He is a very cool looking dog. Thanks for more pictures!


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Those are great pictures! What's his coat coloring called, is it like a silver merle? Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

So regal and dignified looking!


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

Lurchers <3


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Wow!! He is just so beautiful to look at o.o 
He makes my eyes happy.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

thanks for posting these gorgeous pics of your dog. love him


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I have never actually lusted/been jealous of a DF member's dog... Until now.


----------

